# Colorful Shots Of New Arrival



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Recently on another forum the subject of color reproduction came up. I learned that Fuji have a reputation for rich color - just as Olympus have for good macro capability, Leica for lenses, Nikon for superb image quality and durable kit, etc. As far as I can tell, these reputations came from the days of film cameras, but they seem to have carried over to the digital era. I've remarked before on my Olympus cameras difficulty with orange, so I decided to test out the ability of the Fuji S-9000 to portray orange and to differentiate it from red. I threw a bunch of dive and U/W photo kit together with a new arrival as a torture test.



















The background is a red Excel wetsuit top, the Nikonos kit is all signal orange. The minute hand and bezel on the Oris are red. Nicely done by Fuji, I'd say.

On a complemetary note, the N5 gear is going to have to go. I cut my U/W photography teeth on Nikonos gear, but it's truly OBE at this point. Latterly it's been relegated to macro work (I have a full set of extension tubes and framers), but my digital setup can now surpass it. The yield of film is just too low in comparison, and as such the learning curve is extremely frustrating compared to digital.

PS - no idea what I was thinking on that second watermark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very colourful Colin, cool watch & camera









BTW doesn`t time fly when you`re having fun


----------

